# Weaving- Have gotten ambitious...



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I have gotten a little ambitious with my weaving.....hope I do not mess it up. I got some Herrschner's afghan yarn, 2 ply, in one of their shaded packs. Good deal, 8 skeins of yarn for $9.99. Individually they are around $2.50 to $2.79 a piece, I think. Something like that.....anyway, I got the Teal shades. Making a scarf using my 12 dent heddle.....this is it so far.... wish me luck on not making mess!!!


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

Looks very nice, love the color


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

From what I see, I don't think you could make a mess of any weaving. It looks wonderful!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Its looking really good. Lovely shades.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks, this yarn has sat on my counter in my craft room for several months waiting to tell me what it wanted to be! At first I thought place mats, but then it started whispering "scarf"! I found a brass colored kilt pin at WalMart yesterday for $1.97! So......I thought maybe that would look nice on this. We will see.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the colors and your weaving is wonderful. The pin sounds wonderful to.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow, looks great!! Love the colors.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Love the colors.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks great - enjoy!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

beautiful colors and beautiful weaving


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

What a good buy, it will be very pretty. I like your choice of colors.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

It looks wonderful to me!


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

You are doing a great job! I hope to see it when it's finished.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful colors. Well done.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great, lovely colour


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful colors. Looking great.


----------

